# How to smoke hash



## skullcandy (Feb 9, 2016)

Looking to try different ways to smoke hash so far I have broke into small pieces and tossin pipe with a little herb. Can anyone explain other ways to use it I got a extreme Q but am unsure or a proper temp


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 10, 2016)

Try a pin, a match book, and a glass. Push the pin through the matchbook cover so it stands straight up...Roll a ball of hash and stick it to the end of the pin...light it ...blow out the flame and cover it with the upside down glass...glass fills with smoke tilt the glass and inhale....you be high in no time...


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 10, 2016)

Pinning it (as OS outlined above) is my favorite way as well. Nothing gives a smoother hit. I use a standard cardboard drink coaster from any bar with a pin through the center. I also use a full size 16 oz glass. LOL Giant hit.

I wouldn't put weed with it. For me, that spoils the taste. Small hits are nice so each one is a fresh hit. JMO on that one.


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 10, 2016)

Hot knifes  ( old school )


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2016)

orangesunshine said:


> Try a pin, a match book, and a glass. Push the pin through the matchbook cover so it stands straight up...Roll a ball of hash and stick it to the end of the pin...light it ...blow out the flame and cover it with the upside down glass...glass fills with smoke tilt the glass and inhale....you be high in no time...



That is how I have been smoking hash for 40 years or so.  I do have a pretty cool pipe that I use once in a while, but the pin method has been around forever and most people have pins, cardboard, and a glass laying around to imbibe like this.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 10, 2016)

Have we dated ourselves with this archaic way of smoking hash in the new world of vaporizers and smoking with a nail....lmao...if it ain't broke don't fix it ???


----------



## mossycrew479 (Feb 10, 2016)

We used to hot knife it put two butter knives on stove burner grab toilet paper roll when knife tips where red hot set chunk of hash on one hold toilet paper roll close touch knives together instant cloud of smoke


----------



## PurpleBud (Feb 11, 2016)

Lets not forgot about bottle tokes.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 15, 2016)

When smoking from a pipe put your flame just above but not touching the hash.  Keep it smoldering but not burning. Getting it to light on fire wastes some of the thc by burning it up before you can consume it.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 15, 2016)

A MMJ Doctor once told me that some medicine (thc) is lost when you smoke a joint.  It is burned up.  He told me to use a vaporizer to avoid this.

I always knew not to put a flame to hash in a pipe.  After that Dr. visit I knew why.


----------



## Heavy Metal 1 (Feb 12, 2018)

orangesunshine said:


> Try a pin, a match book, and a glass. Push the pin through the matchbook cover so it stands straight up...Roll a ball of hash and stick it to the end of the pin...light it ...blow out the flame and cover it with the upside down glass...glass fills with smoke tilt the glass and inhale....you be high in no time...



In the 70's we called that "pheasant under glass."    We used a big rubber eraser as the base.  Yes kids, some of us had to use archaic implements such as "typewriters" and things called "pens".  Heh,heh


----------



## sopappy (Feb 12, 2018)

mossycrew479 said:


> We used to hot knife it put two butter knives on stove burner grab toilet paper roll when knife tips where red hot set chunk of hash on one hold toilet paper roll close touch knives together instant cloud of smoke



now we're talking...
Toilet paper roll is for joints, burns if you touch it with the knives
and no place for smoke to accumulate (and that can be fun)

Take a quart glass bottle, tie a string around the base, soak in lighter fluid,
light, when it burns out, dunk it in cold water, bottom should fall off
your glass toke bottle is ready (must be see thru)

Take two table knifes and tape up the handles (insulate)
Wedge the Knives in to the burners on your stone and heat until glowing red (or my fave, put a flame spreader on a propane cylinder and sit them in there just never pick the thing up by the nozzle. Cold or not, I said NEVER.

have litte tokes prepped on your cutting board
When the knife tips are red, have your subject hold the bottle top in their mouth and assume the position.
Server deftly taps a piece which sticks to the knife
(the momentary puff of smoke does cause anxiety but that's why the bottle is see thru)
Hold the free end of the knife under the opening of the bottle
and squishes hash piece with other knife tip, both in the bottle now.
very, very nice visual, amazing how dense it can get before billowing out

Variety of ways to take these tokes, some folks cover the top with their hand and take multiple sips.... Sissies. Most just draw as it burns. Clean.
No waste.

Always some joker giving the  hits would have a big chunk on the board off to the side and substitute it for a regular size one... They tried that on me once.

I saw the huge piece and slowly exhaled every ounce of breath and held it as the bottle filled and filled, I waited, it was stupid thick, you couldn't see the knives but the swirling madness inside the bottle did finally slow. We had an audience by now...  I took one monster 1 second suck and the whole cloud in the bottle disappeared in an instant.
I heard some gasps and hoots and stuff but the next few minutes are gone, I have no memory after that.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 12, 2018)

PurpleBud said:


> Lets not forgot about bottle tokes.



see burnin1's posts
lighting a wee piece on a pin, seeing that flame and blowing it out always bothered me
but so did picking up a piece of hash with a hot knife


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 13, 2018)

I guess Im just simple  I have a small, hand sized waterbong that I use for smoking everything. I have several removable bowls (from dropping and breaking multiple small waterbongs, and then saving the removable bowls ) so I put a pipe screen in one of them and keep it in a medicine bottle for when I want to burn hash.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 13, 2018)

But the answer to "how to smoke hash" is: small tokes  :doh:


----------



## kaotik (Mar 14, 2018)

not a big fan of pipes or bongs anymore.. so when i make my bubble hash, i let it dry so it's almost just a block of keif. no pressing or anything.

then i just scrape/crumble a bit off and mix it with some bud and roll a joint. (i try to keep it all to one side, so it's just bud at the roach )

likely waste a bit, but i just much prefer joints  

if it's a wet/tarry texture; i'll roll it out like a snake, and put it down the middle of a joint.


----------



## billyran (Aug 22, 2019)

I like using it in tinctures , cooking , it makes great butter , no pot taste. But if  it is real good and sticky , I like pressing it in my hand to a nice ball for a good slow burn.


----------



## Ada_Wong (Mar 25, 2020)

Personally I do it through the empty bottle


----------



## HerbWatcher (Mar 25, 2020)

Foot long glass bong. Two cups ice and water. Screen in bowl. Nice chunk in bowl. Use torch to lite. Heat's the chuck fast, like a vape hit. 
Star gazing mean rush every time.


----------



## rubrown (Mar 26, 2020)

Hushpuppy said:


> But the answer to "how to smoke hash" is: small tokes  :doh:


Yeah, that's the way it has been.


----------

